# Harmful chemicals



## ryunin (Feb 1, 2010)

I know there is a detailed thread describing all kinds of chemicals used in the darkroom and how they may cause health problems, but that is lots of chemical stuff for me. Could someone tell me if the fixer solution (ammonium thiosulfate solution) or the developing solution (D 76 1:1)should not come in touch with hands or which one is more agressive for skin? My tank leaks and after last developing my hands itched a bit. I am going to buy gloves.   

Oh and I hear some of the chemicals should not be end up in the sink or toilet.


----------



## compur (Feb 1, 2010)

D-76 (as well as many other developers) contains metol which can cause an 
allergic reaction (painful rash) with some people over a long period of skin
contact though most people have no problem with it.  If you are concerned
then avoid skin contact or avoid metol developers. Non-metel developers
include HC-110, XTol and many others.

I'm not aware of any particular problem with fixer stock solutions but all
basic safety measures (proper ventilation, eye protection, etc) should be
observed with all darkroom chemistry.


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 1, 2010)

First:  http://87.248.52.97/essecoadmin/pdf/ss/eng/AmmoniumThiosulfate.pdf
That is the pdf of the MSDS for the stuff. 
Second: keep in mind that thiese are for a lack of a better term, a form of natural salts.  (Not table salt).  They break down over time, and though are not too good for septic systems, should not really harm the sewage systems. The real problem is the silver. Because it is listed as a heavy metal, that CAN be the problem with dumping the stuff.  But keep in mind what your dumping is VERY, VERY minor compared to the other stuff dumped in the sewage system, and it will get filtered by the local warter athourity.  As for skin reactions: many people do and many dont have reactions. Dont sweat over it, just wear gloves and go slow.  keep good venalation and your set to go.


----------

